# Adagio Love and passion



## ldiat




----------



## mbhaub

Khachaturian could be banal, bombastic and vulgar. But damn, then he writes things like this. Passionate, melodious, beautiful and deeply moving. Even people who don't like classical music respond to this. It should be played more, but publishers have made it prohibitively expensive for smaller orchestras (it's not hard to play at all) except for a watered down, school-edition arrangement. Have to watch this again. Beautiful.


----------

